# CAO Davidoff event NYC



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

http://share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8QbNGbFmyZMzE


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

OMG who is that girl in slot #13... WOW!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

Nice pics. Looks like it was fun.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Nice pics. Wish I could have made it to Davidoffs earlier (or before the event was ending) at least I would have been in some of the pics. lol


----------



## Yesenia-cl (Dec 29, 2007)

nyisles said:


> OMG who is that girl in slot #13... WOW!!


Yes, we demand to know the hottie is in photo #13!?

I am kicking myself for not making it. That looked like so much fun!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

Yesenia, wants to know who the hottie is too?

Ladies and gentlemen, there is a new god and his name is DOZER.


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

nyisles said:


> OMG who is that girl in slot #13... WOW!!


That's the young lady from Club Macanudo.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

nyisles said:


> Yesenia, wants to know who the hottie is too?
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, there is a new god and his name is DOZER.


On your knees peasent...

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:

All hail the DOZER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

too funny, im sitting here LMAO


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics


----------

